# Tömeges tudatosság :Mindenki egyért egy mindenkiért elv alapján



## Amilaf (2013 Július 12)

Hogy lehet ujj forumot nyitni itt? Szeretnék nyitni vagy valaki által indittatni egy olyan forumot aminek a cime "Tömegesen Tudatos élet" Itt névtlenul csupán csak számadatok szerüen beszélhetnénk arrol mi a legoptimálisabb a föld, az emberek, munka stb szempontjábol. Pl a leg ideáliasabb a tulnépesedés ellen az egyfiu egy lány kombinácio és itt az emberek beszélhetnenek a vágyaikrol hogy ök hánygyereket szeretnének és mijen aranyban , a végén kijönne egy szám adat Pl Marika 3 lányt szeretne ez a vágya mert ök is harmanvoltak tesvérek és ez anyira jo volt nekik igy aztan oljasvalaki akinek mindegy hogy fia legyen vagy lánya a tömeges tudatosság által a számadatokbol látja hogy az lányok aranya mondjuk 345 el nagyobb mint a fiuké igy aztán ugydönt hogy akkor ö fiut probál betervezni de mondjuk ö csak egyetlen gyereket szeretne igy másoknak kell megprobálnia kiegyenliteni az arányokat. Mindenkinek szabad akarata van és akinek teljesen mindegy az tudatosan megprobálhatja optimalizálni a hejzetett. Mindenki egyért egy mindenkiért elv alapján teljesen névnélkül mert az nem érdekes csak is az arányszámok és a tudatos tervezés egy jobbvilágért és ehez szükségunk van egymásra. Itt lehetne tanácsokat is adni pl a fiu lány variáciora. a kis fiu "ebihalak" gyorsabbak de hamar elpusztulnak a lány " ebihalak" lassabak de viszont tovabb életben maradhatnak, igyaztan ha fiut szeretnénk akkor a peteérés napjan kell együtlennunk a párunkal, ha viszont lányt akarunk akkor megkell probálni 3-4 nappal peteérés elött együt lenni. ( peteérés: haptár modszer, billing modszer, stb ötleteket is irjunk)
és persze a tervezés végeredményét is irjukle hogy menyiben jött be egyáltalán stb.

A jövöben nem az lesz a kincs ami a széfekben van hanem az emberek segitcsége, hiszen ma is minden munka azért van mert embereken kell segit a buszsöförtöl a fodrászig minden munka azért van hogy jobba tegye segitcse az embereket. Csak a pénzsporolás a haszon üzése rontjael a dolgot mert mindenki minéltöbbet akar hogy minéltöbb segitcséget vehessen magának.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 1)

Én nem sok mindent tudok ehez a témához hozzá tenni, legfeljebb annyit,hogy kijavítom a helyesírási hibákat a szövegedben. Az én helyesírásom is szörnyű ezért ez egy jó gyakorlat számomra . Így mindketten jól járunk. ... 69es vagyok,mert az jó mindenkinek


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 1)

Lacika69 írta:


> Én nem sok mindent tudok ehez a témához hozzá tenni, legfeljebb annyit,hogy kijavítom a helyesírási hibákat a szövegedben. Az én helyesírásom is szörnyű ezért ez egy jó gyakorlat számomra . Így mindketten jól járunk. ... 69es vagyok,mert az jó mindenkinek



Mivel sok tagunk él külföldön, közöttük olyanok is akik tanulták a nyelvet, nem kritizálhatod senki helyesírását! Ezen a fórumon ne tedd többet!
Köszönjük!


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 1)

Beka Holt írta:


> Mivel sok tagunk él külföldön, közöttük olyanok is akik tanulták a nyelvet, nem kritizálhatod senki helyesírását! Ezen a fórumon ne tedd többet!
> Köszönjük!


 bocsanat hogy elek


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 1)

én legalább Megpróbáltam valamit hozzá adni az 1 éve üresen kongo topichoz, és látod egyből életre kelt,már a negyedik hozzá szolasnal tartunk


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Augusztus 1)

Lacika69 írta:


> én legalább Megpróbáltam valamit hozzá adni az 1 éve üresen kongo topichoz, és látod egyből életre kelt,már a negyedik hozzá szolasnal tartunk



Igazad van


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 1)

Elnézést kérek,nem akartam bántani senkit. Az én angolomat nem javítja senki,pedig az még a magyar helyesírásomnál is rosszabb. Egyszer egy benzinkutas csaj azt mondta,hogy tökre tetszik neki az akcentussom, én addig azt hittem,hogy nem beszélek angolul.


----------



## magdusis (2014 Augusztus 1)

Beka Holt írta:


> Mivel sok tagunk él külföldön, közöttük olyanok is akik tanulták a nyelvet, nem kritizálhatod senki helyesírását! Ezen a fórumon ne tedd többet!
> Köszönjük!


Bárki csak megköszönheti,ha kijavítva a hibáit segítenek,hogy javuljon akár a helyesírása,akár a kiejtése.

Szerintem,más a kritika,ami nem kijavítja a hibát,hanem csak rámutat,hogy ott hiba történt.Más a kijavítás,ami sokkal jobban segít a tanulásban,mint egyszerűen olvasgatni mások hozzászólásait,nem is tudva,hogy helyesen van-e írva,vagy sem.

Az akcentus egész más;az nem hiba,attól még minden érthető,ha jól van fogalmazva.És magyar gondolkodással könnyű jól fogalmazni angulul is.

Lehet,hogy jó lenne egy külön hely ,a máshol látott helyesírási és más nyelvi hibák kijavítására?


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 1)

Sokszor beszeltunk mar errol, de azert leirom ismet. Tobbszaz tagunk van aki egyaltalan nem jart magyar iskolaba. Nem csak Erdelybol hanem az elcsatolt teruletekrol sokan csak par orat tanultak magyarul iskolaba, vagy egyaltalan nem jartak magyar iskolaba.
Nem beszelve a masod generacios magyarokrol akik a szulokkel jottek ki gyerek korukba es heti 1-2 oraba tanultak a magyart vagy nem. Nem beszelve azokrol a tagjainkrol akik itt elnek 56 ota es a magyarnyelvet nem hasznaljak, mi csalogattuk ide es ano meg Goyo iskolat is szervezet nekik, hogy megtanuljak a computer hasznalatat es tudjonak beszelgetni csaladtagjaikkal vagy honi magyarokkal. 78 eves az egyik tagunk akinek a mai napig segitunk mikor fejlesztunk mert nem igazodik ki az uj kinezeten.

Celunk hogy bevonjuk oket , es ne elriaszuk es megsertsuk ha nem tud helyesen leirni valamit. Igy is a tagsag nagyon nagy resze csak olvas minket mert nem mer irni mert tudja nem tud helyesen irni. Hiaba biztatjuk csak nem ir, hanem marad az olvasasnal mert az sokkal konyebb.
Aki eleteben nem gepelt es most ismerkedik a szamitogeppel annak lehet nem is helyesirasi gondjai vannak hanem millio gepelesi elutesei.

Aki kint el 20-30 eve es nem hasznalja magyart bizony elkopig a szokincs ,a helyesiras is feldesbe merul , nehezen jon vissza, mar abba se biztos amit tudott hogy ly j vel is kell irni.
Canadahun az egyetlen forum ,ahol nem lehet senki helyesirasat kritizalni. Mi azt szeretnenk ha mindenkinek lehetoseget tudjunk adni beszlegeteshez egy kis smuzolashoz,es hogy orommel jojjon megosztani gondolatait vagy velemenyet leirni, meg akkor is ha nyelvtanilag nem helyes.

Mindenkivel turelmesnek kell lenni, es elfogadni azt a szintet amin van akar a gepelese akar a magyarnyelvtani ismerete, es ez kozel se azt jelenti hogy nem ertelmes nem tanult vagy diplomas, mert a Candahunon szinte nincs is olyan orszag ahonet nem lennenek tagjaink.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 7)

Igen én is tudom ezt az aranyszabalyt ,de megfelejtkeztem róla,mert fontosabb volt a poén.

Szóval, elméletileg szerintem úgy kell a gyermek nemét szabályozni,hogy az anyuka,nem aki majd örökbe fogja fogadni,hanem az igazi, a várandós anyuka ha gyümölcslevet iszik sokat akkor fiú lesz a baba, ha viszont sok tejet akkor kislánya születik.


----------



## johnkonson (2015 Február 2)

Udv mindenkinek!Teljesen egyettertek Melittaval.


----------

